# Allow myself to...



## Amplifi (Jan 22, 2020)

How many times has that one been used? Hi everyone!


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

In what context?


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

It is an Austin Powers reference.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Yes! It is!

So allow us to introduce us.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

I get it now, never saw that movie.


----------



## PierceTheVeil13 (Jan 19, 2020)

Amplifi said:


> How many times has that one been used? Hi everyone!


I needed this laugh today! lol


----------



## Amplifi (Jan 22, 2020)

MattMatt said:


> Yes! It is!
> 
> So allow us to introduce us.


Now I'm confused.


----------

